# outsourcing embroidery



## TatteredTees (Aug 9, 2010)

hey guys first let me say thanks for all the answers. heres my question now.


i'm a screenprinter and i just got started about 3 weeks ago and so far everyone of my customers has asked about embroidery. Ive told them i would be able to outsource it to another local company but i would need some time to research. the thing is i dont know a lick about embroidery. ive read the 2 posts about outsourcing the embroidery to a company but that was alot of stuff that was a little hard to follow if you dont know anything. so a few main things i have need answers to is will most companies accept the blank apparel if it is shipped directly to them vs me personally dropping it off. ive read posts where some people wont accept the fact that they screwed up the hat and fix it. because the customer bought the apparel. and ive checked prices on embroidery like atlas does anyone know if their fees they have listed are for the services only and not the apparel?? from my aspect i have a lady who will take my orders but i dont have the faintest clue what to charge when it does come to outsourcing. I recently took on some of her screenprinting work and she paid me 1.25 per print when she was bringing in 6.50 per piece which i got kinda stiffed cause she made more money than me and i did the printing but hey i made another business contact.

im sorry if this is a little scattered brained and whatnot but im running my business on my own and also taking care of twin duaghters so i feel like i belong in a mental ward atm.

thanks for all the replies
Ryan 
Tattered Tees


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Just be sure that you have everything spelled out in writing before you contract out your embroidery. Most contract shops will accept a drop shipment of blanks. Make sure they check that the order is complete and correct before they start work. Make sure you understand their policy on replacements of ruined goods. 
It isn't easy to find the contract shop that will work for you. Don't rush into embroidery if you aren't ready for it.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Our main business is wholesale only linen rental. Everyone makes more than us. When we entered embroidery, we brought the same rules for our wholesale linen rental over to the wholesale side of embroidery. If we are supplied the garment, extras need be sent for errors. If we supply the garment, we price to include the inevitable slip up. Most seminars at the trade shows figure 3-5% allowance. Shipping is on the customer. They can give us their ups or fed x number or we use ours. We always spell out need by, quantities, thread color numbers, who does the digitizing, what to do if a supplied dst won't sew off nicely, etc. etc, If you want to add embroidery, just make sure the company you work with covers all the bases, and start with a small order!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Northwest Embroidery Wholesale - Seattle and Tacoma contract embroidered apparel and patches


----------



## TatteredTees (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for the info guys one question that arose from reading the posts. i would assume i should recieveany extra apparel that would be left over so say i did xtra 5% for mess up and the company didnt have any messups am i entitled to get those back or do i just eat that cost and let the company keep??


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Most good contract embroiderers to do not mess up for extra to matter...But best to discuss it with them....With companies that are on the Sanmar program, you can just order extras if needed or order extras in advance and return them if not needed....


----------



## TatteredTees (Aug 9, 2010)

ya im with sanmar i like being able to pick up my shirts when a customer orders them, just gives me a few extra days head start and not having to deal witht he head ache of shipping messups. but ya royse thats good to know and thanks for the info


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

They are yours. If there were no errors, you should have useable blanks. They should send you the errors as well. What's yours is yours. A wholesale house doing just the embroidery should never feel keeping the extras not erred on as normal policy


----------

